# Corel in Freehand



## d4k4 (24. April 2003)

hi,
gibts ne möglichkeit corel draw 10 oder 11 Dokumente in Freehand zu importieren?

Freehand geht ja von Grund auf nur mit Corel 7/8. Aber vieleichts gibts da ein Plugin?

Und sagt mir nich ich kann die Dokument in Corel auch als 7/8 abspeichern.


----------



## addïct (24. April 2003)

als .eps speichern? hab kein Freehand, kann's nicht testen!


----------

